#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  liever een ontmaagd hollands meid trouwen dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid !!!

## wolverine

omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid

wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?

deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 


wie is het daar mee eens ??

----------

Ben jij nog maagd?

----------


## wolverine

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> *Ben jij nog maagd?*



nee!!
maar daaar heb ik het nu niet over

----------

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *nee!!
> maar daaar heb ik het nu niet over*


Maar ik wel.

Want ik vraag me af waar je zelf staat mbt je eigen lichaam.

----------


## wolverine

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> *Maar ik wel.
> 
> Want ik vraag me af waar je zelf staat mbt je eigen lichaam.*




daar gaat me topic niet over !!
begrijpend lezen weet je nog

----------

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *daar gaat me topic niet over !!
> begrijpend lezen weet je nog*


Maar mijn vraag wel.

Begrijpend lezen idd.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??*


Men kiest toch liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse meid.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Men kiest toch liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse meid.*


Definieer 'men'.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Definieer 'men'.*


Gewoon wat je in de media ziet en hoort van andere mensen.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Gewoon wat je in de media ziet en hoort van andere mensen.*



Maar wie is dan die 'men' die liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse vrouw wil?

----------


## DRL0VE

Dat je de conclusie over het zelfrespect van mens lichaam direct verbindt aan etnisch/culturele factoren en alle andere miljoenen factoren (waardoor individuen allemaal verschillen) gesimplificeerd buiten beschouwing laat; geeft mij geen enkele andere optie dan jou 
toch maar Bekrompen te noemen.  :duim:

----------


## wolverine

> _Geplaatst door DRL0VE_ 
> *Dat je de conclusie over het zelfrespect van mens lichaam direct verbindt aan etnisch/culturele factoren en alle andere miljoenen factoren (waardoor individuen allemaal verschillen) gesimplificeerd buiten beschouwing laat; geeft mij geen enkele andere optie dan jou 
> toch maar Bekrompen te noemen. *


dat is jou mening  :vlammen:

----------


## Sophia_H

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??*


Waar slaat dit op?

Een mens is een individu!
Een persoonlijkheid!

And who are you to judge?

----------


## wolverine

> _Geplaatst door Sophia_H_ 
> *Waar slaat dit op?
> 
> Een mens is een individu!
> Een persoonlijkheid!
> 
> And who are you to judge?*



ik spreek uit ervaring en ik zeg wat ik ervan vind !!!
mag dat niet ?

----------

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> * ik zeg wat ik ervan vind !!!
> mag dat niet ?*


Waar zeg je wat je ervan vindt?

----------


## wolverine

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> *Waar zeg je wat je ervan vindt?*



voel jij je soms beledigd ??  :Cool:  
want je begrijpt dondersgoed wat ik bedoel

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Maar wie is dan die 'men' die liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse vrouw wil?*


'men' = vele mannen.

----------


## Al-Baatin

Juist doordat een moslim meisje meer berouw heeft dan een hollands meisje getuigt van meer respect voor haar lichaam. Als jij er nix om geeft dat je geen maagd meer bent wat voor respect heb je dan voor je ligaam? Jij draait de dingen om vriend.

----------


## ell-hayaat

Salam halaikom broeder.
Een meisje die uit Marokko komt is dan laten we zeggen in het algemeen moslims.
Een moslims meisje weet inderdaad dat ze voor haar huwelijk geen gemeenschap met een man mag hebben.
Doet ze dit wel, heeft ze later meestal spijt...Spijt doet er dan inderdaad niet heel erg veel meer toe.
Maar laten we dit vergelijken met een nederlands ongelovig/christelijk/katholiek meisje.
Zij is vrij in wat ze doet, en zal dan na gemeenschap te hebben met een jongen geen spijt krijgen want dit is voor hen (meestal) normaal.
Dus zal de eerste keer ook niet de eerste keer blijven..
Mn broeder, wie is dan beter bezig?
Hte marokkaanse meisje die berouw toont of het nederlandse meisje die verder gaat in dit soort dingen?
Ze zijn allebei slecht bezig, astagverAllah, maar wanneer jij een onderwerp begint moet je ook met sterke argumenten komen mn broeder en die er echt toe doen.
En dan een ander iets, over dat jij zelf geen maagd bent(wat een ongelofelijk spijt dat is mn broeder voor je)
Wanneer jij een meisje die ontmaagd is voor haar huwelijk niet met respect aankijkt, moet jij jezelf in de spiegel ook nietmet zoveel respect aan kijken.
Want Allah swt ziet geen vrouw noch een man, (alleen in verantwoordelijkheden enzovoorts natuurlijk wel)maar op gebied van gemeenschap mn broeder is er nooit gezegd:
Een man mag wel voor het huwelijk gemeenschap hebben en een vrouw niet.
Denk je dan niet mn broeder dat jij dan net zo fout bent?
Tuurlijk voor een meisje is hetmeer moharam, maar omdat elke jongen van tegenwoordig dit doet voor het huwelijk en het daarom bijna ini edereen zijn ogen ''normaal'' wordt, betekent nog niet dat het in de islaam ''normaal'' is.
ik hoop inshaAllah dat je begrijpt wat wij bedoelen te zeggen mn broeder.
Moge Allah swt ons leiden inshaAllah

Salam halaikom wr wb.

----------


## 888

Je moet beide meisjes met respect behandelen. Maagd of niet maagd voor het huwelijk. Religie of niet religie.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je moet beide meisjes met respect behandelen. Maagd of niet maagd voor het huwelijk. Religie of niet religie.*



Alleen niet hypocriete rondneukers - werpen de eerste steen!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Alleen niet hypocriete rondneukers - werpen de eerste steen!*


De eerste steen kan men ook terugkaatsen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *De eerste steen kan men ook terugkaatsen.*


Beetje moeilijk als het slachtoffer eerst tot de nek wordt ingegraven.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Beetje moeilijk als het slachtoffer eerst tot de nek wordt ingegraven.*


Helaas wel.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??*


Ik snap wel wat je wil zeggen. Die lopen daar niet zo mee te koop. Vanaf dat een Marokkaans meisje bewust ontmaagd is, voelt ze zich revolutionair goed. Een Hollands meisje kan het liefste, onschuldigste doessie lijken dat er is, maar erm...Is dat wat je bedoelde?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Ik snap wel wat je wil zeggen. Die lopen daar niet zo mee te koop. Vanaf dat een Marokkaans meisje bewust ontmaagd is, voelt ze zich revolutionair goed. Een Hollands meisje kan het liefste, onschuldigste doessie lijken dat er is, maar erm...Is dat wat je bedoelde?*


Leve de revolutionairen.

----------


## blue note

hoe weet jij zozeker dat een marokaans meisje minder respect heeft voor haar lichaam?? Wat bedoel je met respect?? Het is niet omdat je toevallig maagd bent dat je meer respect hebt voor je lichaam hoor, kan ook heel toevallig zijn, omdat je niet durft, geen vriendje hebt...maar het eigenlijk heel erg wil.

what about marokaanse jongens? Die mogen er wel op los neuken of wat? Maagdelijkheid is voor iedere moslim opgelegd. 

Persoonlijk vind ik maagdelijkheid een zeer persoonlijke zaak, dat moet ieder mens (moslim of niet- moslim) voor zichzelf uitmaken. Heb belangrijkste denk ik dat die persoon eerlijk blijft to zichzelf, god en de partner.

----------


## BlackWidow

> _Geplaatst door DRL0VE_ 
> *Dat je de conclusie over het zelfrespect van mens lichaam direct verbindt aan etnisch/culturele factoren en alle andere miljoenen factoren (waardoor individuen allemaal verschillen) gesimplificeerd buiten beschouwing laat; geeft mij geen enkele andere optie dan jou 
> toch maar Bekrompen te noemen. *


 Je slaat de spijker op zijn kop. Woorden zijn nu overbodig.  :knipoog:

----------


## frgf

uhmm zit wat in. tenslote hollandese meisjes zijn knaper en goed in bed

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door frgf_ 
> *uhmm zit wat in. tenslote hollandese meisjes zijn knaper en goed in bed*


Juist niet.

----------


## maroechia

dan neem je lekker toch een ned meisje. zij zal voor jou ook wel meer respect hebben dan dat een marokkaanse meisje voor jou zal hebben  :Smilie:

----------


## Sahid

Wat een bullshit

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *dan neem je lekker toch een ned meisje. zij zal voor jou ook wel meer respect hebben dan dat een marokkaanse meisje voor jou zal hebben *


Heb je dit tegen Knuppeltje of frgf?

----------


## blue note

Liever een ontmaagd hollands meid trouwen dan een ontmaagd marokaans meisje....deze discussie slaat eerlijk gezegd nergens op.......stel mij veel vragen bij jouw relatiebeleving vriend...maar ja....relatietherapeuten genoeg in holland...hoop ik....

----------


## Lena2004

Zo typisch...
Een marokkaanse man denkt vanuit zichzelf: dat hij 10 miljoen vrouwen neemt voordat hij trouwt betekent voor hem dat vrouwen hetzelfde doen als ze niet meer maagd zijn. Als een vrouw 1 x een uitglijder maakt betekent dat niet dat ze er op los naait jongeman...

Sjonge jonge wat een bekrompen geest, denie it..but its still true!




> _Geplaatst door wolverine_ 
> *omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??*

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Heb je dit tegen Knuppeltje of frgf?*


tegen iedereen die liever een ned dan een marokkaanse heeft

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *tegen iedereen die liever een ned dan een marokkaanse heeft*


Als ik hier rondkijk kan ik me soms wel voorstellen waarom Marokkaanse jongens liever een Nederlandse sma zouden willen hebben dan een Marokkaanse.

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Als ik hier rondkijk kan ik me soms wel voorstellen waarom Marokkaanse jongens liever een Nederlandse sma zouden willen hebben dan een Marokkaanse.*


dan doen ze dat toch lekker erhem

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *dan doen ze dat toch lekker erhem*


Dat doen ze ook zeker lekker.
Maar ga dan niet huilen dat het allemaal hun schuld is.

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Dat doen ze ook zeker lekker.
> Maar ga dan niet huilen dat het allemaal hun schuld is.*



Ok ik heb hier met een sukkel te maken........ik zei alleen dan doen jullie dat toch lekker............................................ .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ....................... voor het geval dat die punt onduidelijk was.

----------


## kleine prinses

> _Geplaatst door HINDUSTAN_ 
> *Als ik hier rondkijk kan ik me soms wel voorstellen waarom Marokkaanse jongens liever een Nederlandse sma zouden willen hebben dan een Marokkaanse.*


Hahahahaha.

----------


## kleine prinses

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *tegen iedereen die liever een ned dan een marokkaanse heeft*


Ik bergrijp ze wel hoor...die mannen...als ik een man was zou ik ook liever een nederlandse meisje die geen maagd is,verkiezen boven een marokaanse die dat niet meer is.

En waarom?

Omdat marokaanse meisjes beter zouden moeten weten.Nederlandse meisjes doen niets bewust verkeerd,en marokaanse meisjes wel.Zij weten al van jongs af aan dat het haram is en dat het zinna is.

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door kleine prinses_ 
> *Ik bergrijp ze wel hoor...die mannen...als ik een man was zou ik ook liever een nederlandse meisje die geen maagd is,verkiezen boven een marokaanse die dat niet meer is.
> 
> En waarom?
> 
> Omdat marokaanse meisjes beter zouden moeten weten.Nederlandse meisjes doen niets bewust verkeerd,en marokaanse meisjes wel.Zij weten al van jongs af aan dat het haram is en dat het zinna is.*


Dus daarmee wil jij zeggen dat jij als vrouw zijnde liever een Nerderlands man hebt die ontmaagd is dan een marokkaan. 

Want een marokkaan die al ontmaagd is heeft ook opzettelijk zina gepleegd  :Wink:

----------


## kleine prinses

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *Dus daarmee wil jij zeggen dat jij als vrouw zijnde liever een Nerderlands man hebt die ontmaagd is dan een marokkaan. 
> 
> Want een marokkaan die al ontmaagd is heeft ook opzettelijk zina gepleegd *


Natuurlijk niet.

En jij ook niet.

Maar ik vind dat een vrouw meer respect voor haar lichaam moet hebben.Klaar.

----------


## maroechia

> _Geplaatst door kleine prinses_ 
> *Natuurlijk niet.
> 
> En jij ook niet.
> 
> Maar ik vind dat een vrouw meer respect voor haar lichaam moet hebben.Klaar.*


jawel niet eromheen draaien.


en dat zeg jij als vrouw????? Nee hoor ik geloof in Allah en als hij zelfs geen onderschijt maakt tussen vrouwen en mannen voor wat betreft zina, wie ben ik dan wel niet omdat wel te doen

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *Ok ik heb hier met een sukkel te maken........ik zei alleen dan doen jullie dat toch lekker............................................ .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ....................... voor het geval dat die punt onduidelijk was.*


Ja je herhaalt jezelf.
En toen jij dat zei, zei ik dat ze dat ook lekker doen!
Wat daar sukkelig aan is, ik weet het niet maar dat je me een sukkel gaat noemen bewijst wel dat je bliksemsgoed weet dat ik gelijk heb.
Zoals meestal.
Temeer omdat na mij notabene een vrouw hetzelfde zegt.
Omdat niet alle vrouwen de waarheid over zichzelf ontkennen of anderen sukkel gaan noemen als die het verteld...
Dan wie is de sukkel nu?  :kusgrijs:

----------


## maroechia

oefffffffffff wordt zo moe van jou, ik Moet mezelf wel herhalen omdat jij aan n of ander dyslectie lijd  :zwaai:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door maroechia_ 
> *tegen iedereen die liever een ned dan een marokkaanse heeft*


Ja, dit is nu wel duidelijk.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door wolverine_
> omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??


Juist niet mee eens!!
Je moet respect voor je lichaam hebben.
Het is heel erg als een marokkaanse meid geen respect voor haar eigen lichaam heeft omdat ze ontmaagd is.
Dat praten mensen in haar omgeving haar aan, en dat is slecht!

Door de eeuwen heen krijgen vrouwen zulke dingen aangepraat. Da's echt schunnig!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Juist niet mee eens!!
> Je moet respect voor je lichaam hebben.
> Het is heel erg als een marokkaanse meid geen respect voor haar eigen lichaam heeft omdat ze ontmaagd is.
> Dat praten mensen in haar omgeving haar aan, en dat is slecht!
> 
> Door de eeuwen heen krijgen vrouwen zulke dingen aangepraat. Da's echt schunnig!*


Wil niet zeggen dat een ontmaagde marokkaanse meid geen respect heeft voor haar lichaam. Ze hebben juist heel veel respect. Zelfs nog meer.

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Maar wie is dan die 'men' die liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse vrouw wil?


je hebt gelijk liever een ontmaagd nls meisje dan een ontmaagd marokaanse want die neuken meestal dan voor geld met oude manne of se hangen de hoer uit met iedreen goedkoop dus

----------


## Kallikles

> jawel niet eromheen draaien.
> 
> 
> en dat zeg jij als vrouw????? Nee hoor ik geloof in Allah en als hij zelfs geen onderschijt maakt tussen vrouwen en mannen voor wat betreft zina, wie ben ik dan wel niet omdat wel te doen


Het gaat zelfs nog verder. In de Koran staat heel duidelijk dat een man die zina heeft gepleegd alleen maar met een vrouw die ook zina heeft gepleegd mag trouwen!

----------


## muslima_

Sorry maar degene die deze topic heeft gemaakt is hopenloos, jullie zijn alleen maar bezig met roddellen, mensen in de oog houden ,en zo slecht mogelijk ver de moslims slecht te maken ! Ik weet nu niet of je een meisje of jongen bent maar je moet weten dat bij Allaah (Swt) Iedreen gelijk is zowel
vrouwen, als mannen .. een man word ook bestrafft in de hier namaals wat dacht je ?? 
alleen de vrouwen neen hoor ook de mannen, !!, dus wie heeft gezegd dt ik wel met een ontmaagde man ga trouwen .. en het is niet daat jullie mannen zijn dat jullie alles mogen !! '' in onze marokaanse cultuur maken ze een drama van '' maar in de boeken van de islaam is gelijk ! ik hoop dat je hier van wat hebt bij geleert 
En vat me niet verkeerrd op iedreen heeft recht op de waarheid  :knipoog:  

Ma3asallaama

----------


## Kallikles

> je hebt gelijk liever een ontmaagd nls meisje dan een ontmaagd marokaanse want die neuken meestal dan voor geld met oude manne of se hangen de hoer uit met iedreen goedkoop dus


Lees Soera 24 an-Noer, vers 3!

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

ik vind het erg alls je met een marokkanse meid trouwt da nee maagd da is haram maar alls je met een nederlandse meid trouwt da is ok haram want ze moet eerst bekeert zijn eh

----------


## hasan1

vrienden, broeders en zusters etc..., 

ik vind het wel jammer dat we onz zo focussen op maagdelijkheid e.d. iemand kan zelfs gefeest hebben, maar spijt en berouw tonen voor zijn en of haar daden. wie zijn wij dan? en holland, pakistaans of verwegistan; alle poesjes en lulletjes zijn hetzelfde en het zit dus meer tussen de oren. met alle respect, maar ik heb vooral nederlandse meiden gehad. ik kan je vertellen dat die ook niet altijd kosjer zijn en marokkaanse meiden zijn over het algemeen preuts en verlegen; zelfs als ze met je naar bed gaan. daarmee zeg ik dus dat zij, tenzij het een prostituee betreft, zo gek niet leven. nou, dan heeft ze 4 of 5 mannen gehad... is dat anders dan een nederlandse zuster die er vaak haar 14 al vriendjes op na heeft ghouden? moet het even opnemen voor de marokkaanse meid; sorryyyyyyyyyyy

liefs een marokkaan die het marokkaanse mist en kan waarderen.

----------


## Kallikles

> ik vind het erg alls je met een marokkanse meid trouwt da nee maagd da is haram maar alls je met een nederlandse meid trouwt da is ok haram want ze moet eerst bekeert zijn eh


Waar staat er dat het haram is om met een niet-maagdelijke meid te trouwen?

----------


## sjo

> Het gaat zelfs nog verder. In de Koran staat heel duidelijk dat een man die zina heeft gepleegd alleen maar met een vrouw die ook zina heeft gepleegd mag trouwen!


Bij zo'n bewering moet je altijd de Soera en Ayaa vermelden.

gr.
sjo

----------


## "Holy GraiL"

> Het gaat zelfs nog verder. In de Koran staat heel duidelijk dat een man die zina heeft gepleegd alleen maar met een vrouw die ook zina heeft gepleegd mag trouwen!


nee, heb je verkeerd begrepen , dummy 

moet je de Qur'an nooit via de eigen mening of zonder kennis interpreteren ,das haram 

de profeet zei of in woorden met gelijk strekking althans dat wie beweert wat met betrekking tot de Qur'an via de eigen mening of zonder kennis kan al plaats nemen in zijn / haar plek in de hel 

...............

trouwt met een zania alleen een zani .....= uitendelijk soort zoekt soort op een on-bewust manier, niks mag of mag niet 

let op die joodse zionist die zich aan het vermaken is ten koste van jullie debielen = *sjo*

----------


## "Holy GraiL"

> je hebt gelijk liever een ontmaagd nls meisje dan een ontmaagd marokaanse want die neuken meestal dan voor geld met oude manne of se hangen de hoer uit met iedreen goedkoop dus


Hi, debiel , je zit te praten met een homo= David , wist je dat ?

----------


## Kallikles

> Bij zo'n bewering moet je altijd de Soera en Ayaa vermelden.
> 
> gr.
> sjo


Salam,

Je hebt volledig gelijk. Het gaat om Soera 24, vers 4, net na het vers 3 dat ik al heb aangehaald.

Wa salam,
Taoufiq

----------


## Kallikles

> nee, heb je verkeerd begrepen , dummy 
> 
> moet je de Qur'an nooit via de eigen mening of zonder kennis interpreteren ,das haram 
> 
> de profeet zei of in woorden met gelijk strekking althans dat wie beweert wat met betrekking tot de Qur'an via de eigen mening of zonder kennis kan al plaats nemen in zijn / haar plek in de hel 
> 
> ...............
> 
> trouwt met een zania alleen een zani .....= uitendelijk soort zoekt soort op een on-bewust manier, niks mag of mag niet 
> ...


Salam,

"Dummy" en "debielen" zijn geen termen die we gebruiken onder broeders. Liefde en broederschap moet het kenmerk zijn van de manier waarop moslims met elkaar omgaan.

Dit gezegd zijnde, je opmerking vertrekt van een goede intentie (mij verhinderen van te dwalen) en ik dank je ervoor. Echter, je interpretatie lijkt me in tegenstijd met de tekst, die zeer duidelijk is. Er staat: "wa hurrima dhalika 3ala al mu2minin" --> "en dit is de gelovigen verboden."

Hoe kan je dan zeggen dat dit een louter descriptief vers is, als er duidelijk gesproken wordt over verboden? Heb je referenties naar 3ulama die deze interpretatie ondersteunen?

Ik ben altijd bereid om bij te leren wa Allahu a3lam.

Wa salam,
Taoufiq

----------


## Steve Carell

Wat maakt het nou uit of je met een maagd of geen maagd trouwd, hollands of marokkaans..? Doe niet zo bekrompen! Alsof je als man zeker zal weten of een dame wel of niet ontmaagd is. Bottom line: /care!

----------


## Kallikles

> Wat maakt het nou uit of je met een maagd of geen maagd trouwd, hollands of marokkaans..? Doe niet zo bekrompen! Alsof je als man zeker zal weten of een dame wel of niet ontmaagd is. Bottom line: /care!


Zeker weten? Er bestaat zoiets als vertrouwen.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Vooral opvallend in deze discussie is dat er klakkeloos van uit wordt gegaan dat als een vrouw voor haar huwelijk seks met iemand heeft, dit zou betekenen dat zij geen respect voor haar lichaam zou hebben. 
Sex voor het huwelijk, al dan niet met oprechte spijt, en respect voor het eigen lichaam zijn niet noodzakelijk met elkaar verbonden. 

Ontmaagding voor het huwelijk, zo blijkt uit deze thraed heeft niet zoveel met respect voor het eigen lichaam te maken, maar des te meer met respect voor een bepaalde interpretatie van geloofsregels en/of cultuur. Tevens opvallend is dat ten aanzien van dat respect er door vele van de aanwezigen hier er vanzelfsprekend vanuit wordt gegaan dat vrouwen dit respect meer dienen te hebben dan mannen.

Al met al een ontluisterende discussie.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Hi, debiel , je zit te praten met een homo= David , wist je dat ?


Aha ... En is dat verboden? En geldt dat verbod voor of na het huwelijk, of voor of na de ontmaagding? Wat is je punt?

Voor iemand die zich verschuilt achter een avatar dat geldt als een samensmelting van het heidendom met het christendom blaas je moreel wel hoog van de toren.

----------


## Kallikles

> Vooral opvallend in deze discussie is dat er klakkeloos van uit wordt gegaan dat als een vrouw voor haar huwelijk seks met iemand heeft, dit zou betekenen dat zij geen respect voor haar lichaam zou hebben.


Deze stelling wordt nergens in deze discussie op deze manier geformuleerd. Al was het maar omdat jouw concept "seks" een typisch Europees, modern concept is, ontstaan uit het katholieke concept van de biecht, zoals Michel Foucault heeft aangetoond. Lees zijn "Histoire de la Sexualit, Tome I: La Volont de Savoir" eens. Het zal veel verhelderen.

Soit, op een forum als maroc.nl redeneren vele posters vanuit de islamitische traditie, en die heeft heel andere concepten.




> Sex voor het huwelijk, al dan niet met oprechte spijt, en respect voor het eigen lichaam zijn niet noodzakelijk met elkaar verbonden. 
> 
> Ontmaagding voor het huwelijk, zo blijkt uit deze thraed heeft niet zoveel met respect voor het eigen lichaam te maken, maar des te meer met respect voor een bepaalde interpretatie van geloofsregels en/of cultuur.


Eerst stel je dat er geen noodzakelijk verband is, zonder dit te argumenteren en zonder te verklaren wat je onder een noodzakelijk verband verstaat.

Dan stel je dat er "niet zoveel" contingent verband is en dat dit "blijkt uit deze thread". Hierbij lijk je jezelf tegen te spreken, want hoger zeg je dat in deze draad gesteld wordt dat er wl een verband is.

Deze mistspuiterij kan niet verhullen dat in alle spirituele tradities der mensheid bepaalde regels gelden waarin het respect voor het lichaam tot uiting komt. Regels omtrent hygine, maar ook regels omtrent huwelijksmoraal horen hier toe. Dat is een universeel gegeven.




> Tevens opvallend is dat ten aanzien van dat respect er door vele van de aanwezigen hier er vanzelfsprekend vanuit wordt gegaan dat vrouwen dit respect meer dienen te hebben dan mannen.


Er zijn verschillen tussen mannen en vrouwen en de consequenties van ongewenste zwangerschappen zijn anders voor de families van de betrokken mannen en vrouwen. Vandaar dat er sociobiologische en culturele mechanismen in het leven geroepen zijn die een sterker stigma plaatsen op vrouwelijk overspel. Dit is ook een universeel gegeven.

Wat vrij uniek en revolutionair is, is de nadruk die de Koran legt op de gelijkheid van man en vrouw t.o.v. overspel.




> Al met al een ontluisterende discussie.


Is het ontluisterend, dat mensen een andere opvatting hebben? Voor mij maken al deze verschillende opvattingen de wereld juist interessant.

Zij die menen de waarheid in pacht te hebben, zijn de wegbereiders van het totalitarisme.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Deze stelling wordt nergens in deze discussie op deze manier geformuleerd. Al was het maar omdat jouw concept "seks" een typisch Europees, modern concept is, ontstaan uit het katholieke concept van de biecht, zoals Michel Foucault heeft aangetoond. Lees zijn "Histoire de la Sexualit, Tome I: La Volont de Savoir" eens. Het zal veel verhelderen.
> 
> Soit, op een forum als maroc.nl redeneren vele posters vanuit de islamitische traditie, en die heeft heel andere concepten.


Aha, heeft mijn concept seks zijn oorsprong in het katholieke concept van de biecht, zoals beschreven door Foucault. En dat leidt jij uit de vier zinnen af die ik heb opgeschreven. Knappe conclusie. Ik denk alleen dat je het niet helemaal bij het rechte eind hebt, dan weet ik om. doordat ik Foucaults analyse al enige tijd geleden heb gelezen en het niet met hem eens ben, hem er bovendien van verdenk dat hij zich in zijn analyse wel heel erg door zijn eigen seksuele dispositie heeft laten leiden ... geheel in lijn met zijn filosofische positie overigens.



> Eerst stel je dat er geen noodzakelijk verband is, zonder dit te argumenteren en zonder te verklaren wat je onder een noodzakelijk verband verstaat.


Ik stel nergens een noodzakelijk verband, ik constateer dat dit veronderstelt is in een aantal van de bijdrages in deze thread. Een greep:

Het begint al met de opening

'omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid'
(Wolverine, blz. 1)

'Juist doordat een moslim meisje meer berouw heeft dan een hollands meisje getuigt van meer respect voor haar lichaam. Als jij er nix om geeft dat je geen maagd meer bent wat voor respect heb je dan voor je ligaam?' Al-Baatin, blz 2)

'Omdat marokaanse meisjes beter zouden moeten weten.Nederlandse meisjes doen niets bewust verkeerd,en marokaanse meisjes wel.Zij weten al van jongs af aan dat het haram is en dat het zinna is.' (kleine prinses, blz. 5)

en van dezelfde hand op dezelfde pagina

'Maar ik vind dat een vrouw meer respect voor haar lichaam moet hebben.Klaar.'




> Dan stel je dat er "niet zoveel" contingent verband is en dat dit "blijkt uit deze thread". Hierbij lijk je jezelf tegen te spreken, want hoger zeg je dat in deze draad gesteld wordt dat er wl een verband is.


Er van afgezien dat ik nooit formuleringen als 'niet zoveel contingent verband' (er is per definitie geen 'meer of minder'contingentie), is deze stelling voor mijn rekening. Die leidt ik dus niet af uit deze thread, itt tot de eerste, die ik, op basis van o.m. bovenstaande citaten, uit de teksten van andere af leidde. Overigens, en dat ben ik met je eens, is bij herlezing van de thread, slechts een minderheid die echt vanuit deze positie schrijft.




> Deze mistspuiterij kan niet verhullen dat in alle spirituele tradities der mensheid bepaalde regels gelden waarin het respect voor het lichaam tot uiting komt. Regels omtrent hygine, maar ook regels omtrent huwelijksmoraal horen hier toe. Dat is een universeel gegeven.


Huh, pardon? Mistspuiterij? Welke mistspuiterij?
Verhullen? Wat wil ik verhullen?
En 'bepaalde regels die respect voor het lichaam uitdrukken'? Is dat zo? Wordt er respect voor het eigen lichaam uitgedrukt? Is dat het oogmerk van veel van die regels? Werkelijk? De maagdelijkheidseis drukt veel uit, maar of het respect voor het eigen lichaam te maken de hoofdboodschap is, dat waag ik te betwijfelen. Ik denk dat je een sterkere zaak hebt als je het reduceert tot de fundamentele masculine onzekerheid ten aanzien van het vaderschap ... hoe weet de man zeker of het wel zijn kind is?





> Er zijn verschillen tussen mannen en vrouwen en de consequenties van ongewenste zwangerschappen zijn anders voor de families van de betrokken mannen en vrouwen. Vandaar dat er sociobiologische en culturele mechanismen in het leven geroepen zijn die een sterker stigma plaatsen op vrouwelijk overspel. Dit is ook een universeel gegeven.


Die verschillen zoals jij ze nu opvoert, zijn het gevolg van sociale constructen. Ongewenste zwangerschap? Wanneer is dat ongewenst? In dat licht is de zin die je daarop laat volgen curieus. Juist die sociobiologische (sic) en culturele mechanismes zijn het juist die een zwangerschap al dan niet ongewenst maken. Zij zijn geen gevolg om een oplossing te bieden, zij zijn een oorzaak die een probleem veroorzaken, de beladenheid van de term 'overspel' mogen hiervan getuigen; er bestaat alleen maar overspel binnen een sociale context waarin monogamie de culturele norm is. (Heel ironisch - het begint hier een beetje Foucault voor beginners te lijken). 

Overigens in dit verband nog een interessante opmerking die in deze thread werd geplaatst:

Tuurlijk voor een meisje is hetmeer moharam, maar omdat elke jongen van tegenwoordig dit doet voor het huwelijk en het daarom bijna ini edereen zijn ogen ''normaal'' wordt, betekent nog niet dat het in de islaam ''normaal'' is.

(El-Hayaat, blz 2)




> Wat vrij uniek en revolutionair is, is de nadruk die de Koran legt op de gelijkheid van man en vrouw t.o.v. overspel.



Uniek en revolutionair? Ten opzichte waarvan? Een bepaalde cultuur? De bijbel? De Nederlandse grondwet? 




> Is het ontluisterend, dat mensen een andere opvatting hebben? Voor mij maken al deze verschillende opvattingen de wereld juist interessant.


Nee het is niet ontluisterend dat andere mensen andere opvattingen hebben. Ontluisterend is dat de relatie tussen respect voor het eigen lichaam en 'als maagd het huwelijk in gaan' kritiekloos wordt aangenomen.





> Zij die menen de waarheid in pacht te hebben, zijn de wegbereiders van het totalitarisme.


Zij die kritiekloos zaken voor waar aannemen zullen de totalitaire staat mogelijk maken.

----------


## Kallikles

> Aha, heeft mijn concept seks zijn oorsprong in het katholieke concept van de biecht, zoals beschreven door Foucault. En dat leidt jij uit de vier zinnen af die ik heb opgeschreven. Knappe conclusie. Ik denk alleen dat je het niet helemaal bij het rechte eind hebt, dan weet ik om. doordat ik Foucaults analyse al enige tijd geleden heb gelezen en het niet met hem eens ben, hem er bovendien van verdenk dat hij zich in zijn analyse wel heel erg door zijn eigen seksuele dispositie heeft laten leiden ... geheel in lijn met zijn filosofische positie overigens.


Er is een misverstand, dus heb ik het waarschijnlijk onvoldoende duidelijk geformuleerde. Ik bedoelde niet dat *jouw* concept van seks in het katholieke concept van de biecht wortelt, ik had het over het concept van seks berhaupt.

Of je het nu eens of oneens bent met Foucaults filosofie doet daarbij niet ter zake. Het gaat gewoon over het historische *feit* dat het concept van "seks" niet bestond vr de Middeleeuwen.

Je mag zoveel zoeken als je wil in oudere teksten. Je zal in het Gotisch, in het Grieks, in het Latijn, in het Middeleeuws Arabisch, ... geen enkel woord voor "seks" vinden. Dat concept bestond gewoonweg niet.

----------


## Kallikles

> Ik stel nergens een noodzakelijk verband, ik constateer dat dit veronderstelt is in een aantal van de bijdrages in deze thread.


Ook hier begrijpen we elkaar niet. Ik stelde dat je stelt dat er geen noodzakelijk verband is tussen coitus voor het huwelijk en respect van een vrouw voor haar lichaam.

Nu is de vraag die ik mij hierbij stel:
1. Wat versta je onder een noodzakelijk verband?
2. Waarom denk je dat er geen noodzakelijk verband bestaat tussen coitus en respect voor het lichaam?

----------


## Kallikles

> Er van afgezien dat ik nooit formuleringen als 'niet zoveel contingent verband' (er is per definitie geen 'meer of minder'contingentie), is deze stelling voor mijn rekening. Die leidt ik dus niet af uit deze thread, itt tot de eerste, die ik, op basis van o.m. bovenstaande citaten, uit de teksten van andere af leidde. Overigens, en dat ben ik met je eens, is bij herlezing van de thread, slechts een minderheid die echt vanuit deze positie schrijft.


Hier heb ik je misbegrepen. Dank voor deze verduidelijking.




> Huh, pardon? Mistspuiterij? Welke mistspuiterij?
> Verhullen? Wat wil ik verhullen?
> En 'bepaalde regels die respect voor het lichaam uitdrukken'? Is dat zo? Wordt er respect voor het eigen lichaam uitgedrukt? Is dat het oogmerk van veel van die regels? Werkelijk? De maagdelijkheidseis drukt veel uit, maar of het respect voor het eigen lichaam te maken de hoofdboodschap is, dat waag ik te betwijfelen. Ik denk dat je een sterkere zaak hebt als je het reduceert tot de fundamentele masculine onzekerheid ten aanzien van het vaderschap ... hoe weet de man zeker of het wel zijn kind is?


Dat is misschien waar over de "maagdelijkheidseis", maar ik had het eerder over het niet aanvaarden van coitus buiten het huwelijk, of nu door mannen of vrouwen.

Overigens is de vader niet de enige partij: het gaat ook en vooral over de rechten van het kind te weten wie zijn vader is, en over de rechten van de familie en de maatschappij in zijn geheel.





> Die verschillen zoals jij ze nu opvoert, zijn het gevolg van sociale constructen. Ongewenste zwangerschap? Wanneer is dat ongewenst? In dat licht is de zin die je daarop laat volgen curieus. Juist die sociobiologische (sic) en culturele mechanismes zijn het juist die een zwangerschap al dan niet ongewenst maken. Zij zijn geen gevolg om een oplossing te bieden, zij zijn een oorzaak die een probleem veroorzaken, de beladenheid van de term 'overspel' mogen hiervan getuigen; er bestaat alleen maar overspel binnen een sociale context waarin monogamie de culturele norm is. (Heel ironisch - het begint hier een beetje Foucault voor beginners te lijken).


In polygame en polyandrische maatschappijen wordt overspel evengoed sociaal gestigmatiseerd. Met monogamie heeft dat niets te maken.

Het "sociobiologische" mechanisme verwijst naar het koekoek-syndroom: de groep van de vrouw zit "met de gebakken peren", moet de kosten van de opvoeding zorgen, enzovoort. Er zijn ook erfenis-implicaties (dit zal dan een "cultureel" element zijn), enzovoort.

Cultuur, sociologie en biologie zijn slechts verschillende invalshoeken die wij gebruiken om een complexe realiteit in be-grijp-bare stukken te ontleden.





> Overigens in dit verband nog een interessante opmerking die in deze thread werd geplaatst:
> 
> Tuurlijk voor een meisje is hetmeer moharam, maar omdat elke jongen van tegenwoordig dit doet voor het huwelijk en het daarom bijna ini edereen zijn ogen ''normaal'' wordt, betekent nog niet dat het in de islaam ''normaal'' is.
> 
> (El-Hayaat, blz 2)


Ik vind dit geen interessante opmerking. Volgens de islam is er geen verschil op dat punt tussen man en vrouw. Daar zijn alle geleerden en zelfs de meest dissidente sekten het over eens. Wie iets omgekeerd beweert, is slecht genformeerd.





> Uniek en revolutionair? Ten opzichte waarvan? Een bepaalde cultuur? De bijbel? De Nederlandse grondwet?


T.o.v. de meeste menselijke maatschappijen en culturen. Ook in de landen die het meest de "vrije seks" in het vaandel dragen, is deze "vrije seks" nog steeds duizend maal meer valoriserend voor de man dan voor de vrouw. Ondanks alle hypocriete woorden wordt een man die overspel speelt, gezien als James Bond en een vrouw als een hoer. 




> Nee het is niet ontluisterend dat andere mensen andere opvattingen hebben. Ontluisterend is dat de relatie tussen respect voor het eigen lichaam en 'als maagd het huwelijk in gaan' kritiekloos wordt aangenomen.


Ik stel vast dat er toch tegenstrijdig en kritisch debat is tussen de aanwezigen, dus ik denk niet dat de mensen in deze draad kritiekloos zijn. Integendeel, ze treden in debat omdat ze zich vragen stellen en op zoek zijn naar antwoorden.

In de islam wordt gezegd dat "as sou2al nifs al 3ilm" is, dat de vraag de helft van de kennis is.

Zelf ben ik precies door kritisch nadenken gekomen van een modernistisch "vrijheid, blijheid, promiscuteit" standpunt naar een traditioneel en spiritueel standpunt, waarbij huwelijksmoraal en respect voor het lichaam samengaan. 

Ik vind het erg arrogant van de modernisten dat men tradities zomaar als achterlijk kan beschouwen en kan wegvagen, zonder gepoogd te hebben ze te begrijpen en zonder enig argument te geven. Op dat vlak lijken de modernisten op de barbaren die de Romeinse aquaducten vernietigden, omdat ze niet wisten waarvoor die dienden.




> Zij die kritiekloos zaken voor waar aannemen zullen de totalitaire staat mogelijk maken.


Daarmee zijn we het 100% eens. Het is precies daarom dat we samen proberen om een kritisch debat te voeren.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Zelf ben ik precies door kritisch nadenken gekomen van een modernistisch "vrijheid, blijheid, promiscuteit" standpunt naar een traditioneel en spiritueel standpunt, waarbij huwelijksmoraal en respect voor het lichaam samengaan. 
> 
> Ik vind het erg arrogant van de modernisten dat men tradities zomaar als achterlijk kan beschouwen en kan wegvagen, zonder gepoogd te hebben ze te begrijpen en zonder enig argument te geven. Op dat vlak lijken de modernisten op de barbaren die de Romeinse aquaducten vernietigden, omdat ze niet wisten waarvoor die dienden.


Dank voor je uitgebreide antwoord. Met sommige dingen ben ik het eens, met andere niet, maar 't is nogal breed en moet nu echt weer aan het werk.
Ik pik er dit nog uit, misschien niet het punt wat jij het belangrijkst acht, maar mij schijnt het de kern van de wederzijdse felheid.
Vooraf duidelijk stellend: ik voel mij geen modernist (denk overigens niet dat 'modernist'de juiste term is, maar dat terzijde). Ik hecht waarde aan bepaalde traditie en rituelen. Zij vormen niet alleen het bindmiddel van de samenleving, maar ook bieden zij richting en samenhang voor het eigen denken. Maar zij fungeren ook als ijkpunten ter uitsluiting en veroordeling van anders denkenden en anders voelenden. Zij dienen als grond voor 'vanzelfsprekende'relaties, bijvoorbeeld tussen seksualiteit en respect.

----------


## moslim1979

Maagd niet maagd er zijn mensen trouwen kids en dan scheiden ze 
Die hebben even veel recht om terug gelukkig te worden met en goede man inchalllah

----------


## muslima_

HET IS ALE BIJ EVEN ERG!! 
Nouuw, als iedreen zo zou beginnen dat zou er niemad met niemand bijna trouwen. Als ik zo zou denken over mannen zou ik denk ik nooit trouwen. Maak geen verschil tussen een vrouw en een man! Doe dat zeker envast niet want Allah Swt. Heeft een vrouw uit de rib van een man geshapen en niet van de voeten om op getrapt te worden! Ook niet van de schouders om hoger te zijn maar uit de rib om even gelijk te zijn.. En naast het hart om geliefd te worden dit is dus een kleine voorbeeld dat ik gewoon snel snel in men eige woorden heb vertelt.. En een voorbeeld kun je dat niet noemen want het is waarlijk!.. Waarom van de rib? Om even gelijk te staan. Allah zegt niet ga lekker uit gaan profiteer van het leven en allah zegt niet ooh jullie vrouwen jullie blijven thuis achter de dweil.. Neen allah zegt zowel de vrouw als de man zijn even gelijk bij hem.. Enkel de man staat wat horgen in enkele dingen maar zeker niet in gemeenschap te hebben zowel met marokaanse als de Kuffaars..
Jij vind het dan niet erg dat je ontmaagd bent? Awel ik wel ik wil niet trouwen met een man die ontmaagd is verleden laat dat opzij! Wisten als jullie met een gescheide vrouw trouwd of een ex prostutiwe trouwen dat jullie meer hasanaat hebben dan dat jullie gewoon met een meisje trouwen? Want jij geeft hen een plekje in je huis en je geeft hen de kans om gelukkig te leven in plaats van stoer te denken ik moet een maagde hebben wees eerst dan zelf een maagd en ga dan opzoek naar een maagd.

----------


## muslima_

HET IS ALE BIJ EVEN ERG!! 
Nouuw, als iedreen zo zou beginnen dat zou er niemad met niemand bijna trouwen. Als ik zo zou denken over mannen zou ik denk ik nooit trouwen. Maak geen verschil tussen een vrouw en een man! Doe dat zeker envast niet want Allah Swt. Heeft een vrouw uit de rib van een man geshapen en niet van de voeten om op getrapt te worden! Ook niet van de schouders om hoger te zijn maar uit de rib om even gelijk te zijn.. En naast het hart om geliefd te worden dit is dus een kleine voorbeeld dat ik gewoon snel snel in men eige woorden heb vertelt.. En een voorbeeld kun je dat niet noemen want het is waarlijk!.. Waarom van de rib? Om even gelijk te staan. Allah zegt niet ga lekker uit gaan profiteer van het leven en allah zegt niet ooh jullie vrouwen jullie blijven thuis achter de dweil.. Neen allah zegt zowel de vrouw als de man zijn even gelijk bij hem.. Enkel de man staat wat horgen in enkele dingen maar zeker niet in gemeenschap te hebben zowel met marokaanse als de Kuffaars..
Jij vind het dan niet erg dat je ontmaagd bent? Awel ik wel ik wil niet trouwen met een man die ontmaagd is verleden laat dat opzij! Wisten als jullie met een gescheide vrouw trouwd of een ex prostutiwe trouwen dat jullie meer hasanaat hebben dan dat jullie gewoon met een meisje trouwen? Want jij geeft hen een plekje in je huis en je geeft hen de kans om gelukkig te leven in plaats van stoer te denken ik moet een maagde hebben wees eerst dan zelf een maagd en ga dan opzoek naar een maagd.

----------


## Gadicha

Ik vind dat Marokkaanse vrouwen hetzelfde moeten denken en voelen als Nederlandse vrouwen, en andersom. We zijn toch allemaal vrouwen?

Ik ben zelf Nederlandse en maagd, ik heb respect voor mijn lichaam en blijf graag maagd totdat ik "de are vind", ik geef Marokkaanse vrouwen groot gelijk dat ze dit meestal ook doen.
Ik snap niet echt wat je bedoelt met deze topic.

----------


## Kallikles

> Ik vind dat Marokkaanse vrouwen hetzelfde moeten denken en voelen als Nederlandse vrouwen, en andersom. We zijn toch allemaal vrouwen?
> 
> Ik ben zelf Nederlandse en maagd, ik heb respect voor mijn lichaam en blijf graag maagd totdat ik "de are vind", ik geef Marokkaanse vrouwen groot gelijk dat ze dit meestal ook doen.
> Ik snap niet echt wat je bedoelt met deze topic.


Naar mijn bescheiden mening werd het topic geopend door een typische puber-macho. Zoals een zuster hierboven reeds zei, begaat een man eigenlijk pas echt een goede daad als hij een prostituee uit de prostitutie helpt en met haar trouwt, i.p.v. om het eigen ego te strelen een maagd op te eisen.

Dat is zo volgens de islam, maar ook volgens andere grote wereldgodsdiensten. Ook humanisten zullen ons niet tegenspreken. Laat ons van spiritualiteit een verbindende factor maken.

----------


## Broederrr

Subhan'Allah..

Hoeveel mensen zich bezig houden met andermans 'mogelijke' fouten en hun eigen fouten daarmee proberen te maskeren of zelfs te vergeten.

Laten we onszelf bezig houden met onze eigen fouten.. 


Een beter wereld begint bij jezelf..

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Natuurlijk niet.
> 
> En jij ook niet.
> 
> Maar ik vind dat een vrouw meer respect voor haar lichaam moet hebben.Klaar.


Niet mee eens. Vrouwen en mannen hebben dezelfde rechten en plichten. Althans zo zou het moeten zijn.




> Naar mijn bescheiden mening werd het topic geopend door een typische puber-macho. Zoals een zuster hierboven reeds zei, begaat een man eigenlijk pas echt een goede daad als hij een prostituee uit de prostitutie helpt en met haar trouwt, i.p.v. om het eigen ego te strelen een maagd op te eisen.
> 
> Dat is zo volgens de islam, maar ook volgens andere grote wereldgodsdiensten. Ook humanisten zullen ons niet tegenspreken. Laat ons van spiritualiteit een verbindende factor maken.


Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## sjo

> Subhan'Allah..
> 
> 
> Laten we onszelf bezig houden met onze eigen fouten.. 
> 
> 
> Een beter wereld begint bij jezelf..


"Wie in zijn eigen tuintje wiedt, ziet een anders onkruid niet"

gr.
sjo

----------


## Jihad18L

Slaat dus echt nergens op wat je zegt! Maag of ontmaagd gaat om de persoon zelf. Je hebt ook veel hollandse meiden die ontmaagd zijn en geen respect hebben voor hun eigen lichaam? Dat zie ik vaker dan een marokaanse meid, omdat hun er snel spijt van krijgen daar gaat het toch om in het leven leren van je fouten ik kan ook gaan zeggen wil een maagde man maar dit zie je tegenwoordig nauwelijks meer

----------


## ton s

> omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??



Wees eerlijk ben jij nog maagd.Zo niet waarom moet dan jou partner wel maagd zijn.Het hele gedoe om maagd te blijven voor je huwelijk is niet 2013

----------


## Ladylaila

loser

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

een vrouw blijft een vrouw...

en jij zegt liever een ontmaagd hollandse dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse.

Ze hebben beiden geen respect voor hun lichaam omdat zij die beiden bloot gegeven hebben.

Onbegrijpelijk

----------


## JasminNoir

> omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??


Oh bah, wat ben jij een misselijkerd zeg. Dus jij beschermt liever het eer van een Hollandse, dan die van iemand van je eigen volk en geloof? Jongens zoals jij zijn echt hypocriet. 

Hoeveel Marokkaanse meisjes zijn getrouwd met ontmaagde jongens? Dan is het ineens "mannen zijn anders".. Nee vriend, jouw geloof verteld je dat maagdelijkheid zowel voor mannen als vrouwen geldt. 
Als alle mannen zoals jou waren zou ik bij deze lesbie worden..  :terrorist:

----------


## Meriam1977

Wat een domme vraag...

----------


## niggger

Ben het niet mee eens!!
Je redenatie baseert zich op vooroordelen...
Alles over een kam scheren!!! dat kan nooit goed zijn...

----------


## Broederrr

> Oh bah, wat ben jij een misselijkerd zeg. Dus jij beschermt liever het eer van een Hollandse, dan die van iemand van je eigen volk en geloof? Jongens zoals jij zijn echt hypocriet. 
> 
> Hoeveel Marokkaanse meisjes zijn getrouwd met ontmaagde jongens? Dan is het ineens "mannen zijn anders".. Nee vriend, jouw geloof verteld je dat maagdelijkheid zowel voor mannen als vrouwen geldt. 
> *Als alle mannen zoals jou waren zou ik bij deze lesbie worden*..


Jouw geloof vertelt je ook dat homofilie verboden is, just saying. 

Agree with the rest though.

----------


## Unreachable_M

Wolverine,ik ben het met je eens,en niet zo'n klein beetje ook.
Ik vind die Marokkaanse bezems schijnheilig ,hypocriet en schaamteloos.
Liever een ontmaagd respectable Turkse Of Nlse dame dan een vieze afgeragte Marokkaanse niggho....

----------


## Unreachable_M

Jij 100% niet beide gaten uitgehold...daar staan jullie Marokkaanse meiden bekend om...

----------


## Unreachable_M

> Men kiest toch liever een ontmaagde Marokkaanse meid.



Dikke vette onzin,je weet niet hoeveel Marokkaanse jongens ik ken die trouwen vanuit Frankrijk (mijn Broer heeft dat gedaan) of ze trouwen uit belgie marokko,of nemen n dame met n andere nationaliteit..Kijk hoeveel dames van 30 plus op de chat zitten weg te rotten. Over 10 jaar is er een overschot aan ongetrouwde Marokkaanse neger sle etten...let maar op...

----------


## SocialBird

een ignorante stelling. Dont jugde a book by its cover....Etniciteit is hier irrelevant. Het gaat hier duidelijk om een waardenkwestie, en dat is nog altijd een persoonsgebonden kwestie.

----------


## faatjeUSG

nee helemaal niet.
Een Marokkaans meisje is voorgeschreven om zich maagd te houden tot het huwelijk.
Maar een Hollands meisje is dat niet voorgeschreven, omdat ze misschien ongelovig is of omdat ze gelovig is, maar dan in hun godsdienst wordt geaccepteerd dat je ontmaagd het huwelijk in gaat, omdat je de liefde volgens hen niet kan bedwingen en je verlangens niet te kunnen vervullen,

----------


## krullebol85

effe over deze onderwerp...wie zegt dat de meid alleen de meid maagd moet zijn voor het huwelijk..nee hoor de man ok, vergis je niet dat je iemand gewoon beoordeelt, en enigste die dat kan doen in god. dan ga je toch met een hollander of turk trouwen wie zegt wat je moet doen. jullie jongens die hierbij anderen beledigen alleen om hoe zij hun leven kiezen.. god zal jullie daarbij straffen..mij meni g so wat laat en laat leven..wat een onzin en meeste scheinheilige jongens omdat ze weten dat ze niks krijgen van wat ze verwachtebn dan maar andere hoek zoeken..doe je ding..als jullie zo goed weten dan weetje als geen ander dat je geen recht hebt om een ander te oordelen..only god can judge me...enja ik leef ok hoe ik me ,leven wil en kan mij niks schelen wat anderen daarbij vinden why..in heaven i can take that risk..

----------


## Aker3ie21

> omdat een ontmaagd hollands meid meer respect voor haar zelf en haar lichaam heeft dan een ontmaagd marokkaanse meid
> 
> wie heeft deze gedachte ook ?
> 
> deze vraag heeft niks met bekrompenheid te maken, dus bespaar je de moeite 
> 
> 
> wie is het daar mee eens ??


Groot gelijk, bij hollandse is da 3edi niemand die praat.. Maar als dat eenmaal bij Marokkaanse gebeurt wil je der niet mee gezien worden.. hahaha :knipoog:

----------


## Gewonejongen

Nee gewoon liever een vrouw die maagd is. :lekpuh:

----------


## moslima1979

De manier hoe jij het formuleert zegt al genoeg over jou gekrompe gedrag. Geen respect voorje eigen denk wereld. Laat staan voor je medemens.

----------


## AzizBb

eens ja

----------


## AzizBb

succes met zoeken haha @Gewonejongen

----------


## JongeBroeder_Alhoceima

precies! schoon en lekker!! nederlandse dames mogen wel een kale poes hebben maar het stinkt nooit schoon marokkaanse ruikt Altijd fris vaak smeren ze amandel olie of baby olie en van die lekkere verlijdelijke musk geuren

----------


## AzizBb

in geen n godsdienst word het geaccepteerd ontmaagd het huwelijk ik te gaan

----------


## Kiedes

Ik heb meerdere moslima s ontmaagd...op zn Hollands  :knipoog:

----------


## Eric de Blois

> precies! schoon en lekker!! nederlandse dames mogen wel een kale poes hebben maar het stinkt nooit schoon marokkaanse ruikt Altijd fris vaak smeren ze amandel olie of baby olie en van die lekkere verlijdelijke musk geuren


Leuk een marokkaan die veel ervaring heeft met het ruiken aan hollandse kale poesjes. Een multi-beffer dus. Zo ervaren en nog steeds niet getrouwd. Wat zou jij vinden van een marokkaanse vrouw die dezelfde uitgebreide (orale) ervaring heeft met hollandse piemels als jij met hollandse poesjes? Zou jij haar dan nog willen trouwen?

----------


## AzizBb

> Maar laten we dit vergelijken met een nederlands ongelovig/christelijk/katholiek meisje.


zucht... christelijke/katholieken mogen ook geen gemeenschap voor het huwelijk hebben

----------


## Umarvlie

De eerste vrouw van onze Profeet saws was ook geen maagd. Deze discussie staat stijf van hormonaal aangestuurde pubertaal dus ik hoop dat niemand dit serieus neemt. Evengoed moet men dan nog denken aan wat onze Profeet saws gezegd heeft "Een gelovige zegt iets goeds of zwijgt".

----------


## ArieDezetter

De eerste "vrouw'' van jullie ''profeet'' was een simpele pedofiel en moordenaar. Ik snap niet dat je zo'n gestoorde gek nog 'profeet durft te noemen!

----------


## niemAnd1

Echt weer een marokkanen uitspraak........

----------


## Zakaria-Moslim

aaaaaaaa

----------


## Eric de Blois

> De meeste marokkaanse kutjes lijken op afgesneden penis hahahahah Het ziet er vies en ongezond uit!


Alleen een macho kan met zo'n gruwelijke repectloze mening komen. Ondanks al je minachting en walging ben je natuurlijk wel klaargekomen. Zo zijn macho's ook wel weer. Uiteraard met fellatio en niet met cunnilingus. Daar houden macho's niet van. Die zijn alleen uit op ontvangen en niet op geven. Wat zoeken die vrouwen eigenlijk bij dat soort figuren?

----------


## lena999

Hij heeft gelijk. Ik trouw ook liever met een ontmaagde nederlandse man dan een ontmaagde moslim. Die hebben toch totaal geen respect voor hun lichaam. Die zouden toch echt beter moeten weten. Maar het ergste is geen respect voor hun lichaam en geen respect naar allah. Achteraf er ook nog stoer over praten. Nee dan inderdaad liever een nederlandse man.

----------

